# speed or contant?



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

My site has been up for a while now. I use Google Analytics to track my traffic. There is one thing that bothers me...It's the bounce rate of my site. What's the "normal" bounce rate? What's consider to be high? 

I have some issue with the speed of my site before. People said it took them long time to load my site. I have ask the internet provider to move my site to another server.

How can I check the speed of my site from different places? 

I plan to do more advertisement of my site later on, I don't want traffic to come then leave becuz the pages can't load.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

There is a good article on possible bounce rate causes here Google Analytics Bounce Rates
if you read you will see that a "normal" bounce rate could be very hard to pinpoint

my thoughts would be thatif your bounce rate is particularly high your home page may not be particularly enticing 

at the moment i reckon your bouncers are thinking "yeah yeah, another tshirt site, whatever..."

you need to get em thinking "wow! this is cool, i'll take a look"

posible ways of doing that could be showing more designs on the front page, offering a freeby with a purchase etc etc

your site design is good, it's just not outstanding. it doesn't stand out from the crowd. and when you have a lot of online competition, that's what you need to do.

good luck with it


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks James, great advices 

We are trying to put more designs on our hp and to reshoot our tee with a more lively style.

ps. what a coincidence, I have just send you an email yesterday in regards to our new releases.

Thanks again and hope we can make it into Death By Tshirt one day


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

mashPotato said:


> ps. what a coincidence, I have just send you an email yesterday in regards to our new releases.


haha, yep, i clicked the link and had a bit de ja vu goin on. email me when your site is updated and i'll check it out


----------



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the things you might want to do is optimize your website. You can run your page though here - Web Page Analyzer - free website optimization tool website speed test check website performance report from web site optimization for free and it will let you know what you need to look at. Also, you have a lot of images. You can optimize each one of them and it will really speed things up. I use photoshop to optimize mine but there probably are other ways if you don't have it.


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the site. : D

I checked mine already, very helpful. It seems to be ok since all the statics is good.

I have been using PhotoShop's save for web to reduce the size of all the image as well. It made a hugh differences.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

make those images on the right clickable...


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey kriscad, when you said make those images on the right clickable, you mean the new section? rite?
Thanks


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

I just found this on Wiki, like to share with you guys,

Avinash Kaushik, Google's Analytics Evangelist states, "it is really hard to get a bounce rate under 20%, anything over 35% is cause for concern, 50% (above) is worrying."


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> People said it took them long time to load my site.


Hi chi - I clicked your link and your site came right up. No problem with load time at all


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for checking it for me Tom : D


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

hhey i was just lookin at your site again and i think that you should get rid of the homepage all together and just make the shop page the entry point for your site. your shirts look way better on that page than on the home page and it gives viewers the opportunity to look over all the shirts quickly and click anything they like. i think it would improve your bounce rate *and *your sales


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestion James,

I think the photo of our shirts on our homepage is too small and you can't really see the product. We were planning to retake all the photos. And if possible, added more highlight picture. (right now, we can only display 6 pictures)

Thanks again for taking the time to check us out


----------

